
Ask HN: How do you identify with your task? - tomerbd
I find that in personal projects I understand the problem fully and also unconsciously this makes me super on personal projects<p>At work things are different you are not exposed to all the considerations you are not the person who had the problem you are solving only one aspect of it.  This makes me mediocre at job tasks.b it&#x27;s pretty much impossible to understand the task fully as in personal projects.<p>Do other people here have this problem as well? If so how do you manage it?
======
jstewartmobile
" _One boy 's a boy; two boys be half a boy, and three boys be no boy at all_"

\- Flora Thompson

